# Mounting lexan bodies with velcro instructions?



## Cafefroid (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone here has a web site address with instructions on how to mount a lexan body with velcro? I've read a couple of places it was listed as a simpler alternative to the custom posts but none explained how to do it. 

I imagine you still need to build some kind of spacers to fit those wide lexan bodies on a slim G3 car?

Thanks for your help and, I hope this is the right section for this kind of requests!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've tried to use velcro to mount lexan bodies on a G3 and it didn't work very well.
The piece of velcro was to small to have enough support to hold the body securely without it moving around.

I use servo tape and that holds really good.
But if you want to remove the body you have to carefully pry it off and replace the tape.


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

We run super g's and they're the same size and configuration as the g3. If you want to mount the body securely and still be able to remove it when you want, I recommend the clips at his site- www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/lexan . We've been using them for a year now and there's no problems.


----------



## Cafefroid (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip SuperFist, but I'd rather not replace the tape everytime I need to open the car.

As for yours sidecar53, that little clip looks very neat, only a shame I live on the other side of the big pond  (Please also update your bookmarks, the correct url is http://www.slotcarsdirect.co.uk/lexan body clips.htm )

Is it possible such a clip would be called "HO Lexan Body Interior" on some sites? I've seen a couple of places selling velcro, glue and that "body interior" thing.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

slot cars direct ships internationally and takes paypal. Just wish they would handle micro scalextric again. Barry has always done right by me :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

They make velcro that is self adhesive....if the space is too wide you can use a layer of two sided sticky tape between the chassis and the inner piece..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nothing beats the posts though.

You can buy a lot of chassis with them pre-fitted.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

would be nice if they make some for tyco chassis!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cobramite clips are my favorite way to mount lexan bodies... they only work with Aurora Tomy, AW, and JL chassis though


----------



## cocochas (Jul 20, 2010)

Trying to find out how to mount a Lexan body to a BSRT chassis using Velcro tape.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

WesJY said:


> would be nice if they make some for tyco chassis!
> 
> Wes


:thumbsup:

They do......below is a pic of the lexan body mount clips for Tyco narrow chassis that we sell!
















-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

And here is the Female/Male conversion clip for the vintage G-plus chassis which several folks have used to mount lexan bodies with.














-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

